# Best Jacket of These Ones? - Your opinion



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## .enigma. (Dec 20, 2010)

I would probably go with number 2 or 3


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

One thing I've discovered (for myself, at least) is that the breathability number is more important than the waterproof number. Even on rainy days I seem to get wet from the inside out way faster than from the outside in even with jackets as "low" as 10k waterproof rating.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Why do you want/need an insulated jacket?


----------



## DigO (Apr 25, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> Why do you want/need an insulated jacket?


As a beginner I think that it might help me by the fact that I would need to use less layers than when wearing a non insulated, specially in Colorado, where temps are usually very cold...

But anyways I`ll appreciate if you show me your opinion about this. It`s always time to learn, and that`s why I opened this thread; I`ve still got a lot to learn on this...


----------



## DigO (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, despite the style of each of those jackets I listed above, I`d like to know which one would be technically better... Or if I should go for a Shell instead. Remember that I`ll be in Winter Park area (Colorado) for about three months, and that`s where I`ll wear the jacket. And also that I`m a beginner! (progressing during the season)


----------



## BrianInTheBurbs (Jul 21, 2011)

#5 IMO, i have a special blend and there pretty waterproof and dry up quickly. well mine atleast.

and the yo yo pass holder is awesome. wont get another jacket without it.


----------



## DigO (Apr 25, 2011)

*EDIT / UPDATE -686 Smarty 2.5-Ply Complete Jacket*

Bump

I`ve just posted an EDIT on the top post for those who are just getting at the thread, that I`ll repeat over here:


I`ve read many posts about jackets in this and other forums, and now I`m 90% decided to buy the *686 Smarty 2.5-Ply Complete Jacket*, since it has a great Waterproof/Breathable rating, and can be used as an insulated jacket (witht he liner and vest attached) or also as a shell, just by detaching the liner and vest.

I`ll probably go for the *Blue* or the *Black*.

Now one question that those who own this jacket could help me is about sizing.

I`m 6' 159 pounds and usually wear M on regular clothes, getting just the right fit. Would I need an M for the jacket aswell, or would the L be better? Anyways, would the L be just a little baggier, or would it be too much?

*#0 - *686 Smarty 2.5-Ply Complete Jacket



Material: [shell] InfiDry-20 (DWR-coated polyester); [lining] nylon taffeta, polyester tricot, polyester mesh lycra; [liner] 100% polyester microfleece 
Insulation: [lining] 60g polyfill 
Fabric Waterproof Rating: 20000 mm 
Fabric Breathability Rating: 15000 g/m² 
Fit: loose 
Pockets: (shell) 2 front, 1 interior goggle, 1 chest, (liner jacket) 2 hand, (liner vest) 2 hand 
Seams: fully taped


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

DigO said:


> As a beginner I think that it might help me by the fact that I would need to use less layers than when wearing a non insulated, specially in Colorado, where temps are usually very cold...
> 
> But anyways I`ll appreciate if you show me your opinion about this. It`s always time to learn, and that`s why I opened this thread; I`ve still got a lot to learn on this...


Where in Colorado are you going? If you check this climate table for Breckenridge (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breckenridge,_Colorado#Climate )
you'll see that the average high during the 3 coldest months of the year (December, January, February) is 32ºF. That is usually measured at the bottom of the mountain. Temperatures on the slopes will be ~5º colder than that, which is on the warm side for winter snowboarding.

As a beginner, you'll want to concentrate on staying dry (because you will be falling in the snow a lot)

Even for a beginner that falls a lot and doesn't have enough endurance to keep moving, an insulated jacket would make you very warm as you were riding. For most people, a (non-cotton) base layer and shell would be enough to stay warm while snowboarding in the mid 20º'sF

You might get chilly on the lift, or on a particularly cloudy, windy day, but that is mother nature's way telling you to shred some more gnar.

Consider using an optional light, cheap mid-layer. I use el-cheapo $10 fleece from Marshall's or sometimes my body armor as my mid layer.

Even on days where it does get cold (like 5ºF at the base of the mountain), your core usually stays pretty warm and it is your extremities and exposed parts that cause you grief (hands, feet, face, head).

-EDIT-
I am 5'7" and 175 lbs. 31" waist and I have plenty of room in most medium jackets.


----------



## DigO (Apr 25, 2011)

Irahi said:


> One thing I've discovered (for myself, at least) is that the breathability number is more important than the waterproof number. Even on rainy days I seem to get wet from the inside out way faster than from the outside in even with jackets as "low" as 10k waterproof rating.


Yea I definitely don`t want to be soaked in sweat.. But this 686 Smarty has a nice waterproof and also breathability rate.. So I think I`d be well served in that point..





Tarzanman said:


> Where in Colorado are you going? If you check this climate table for Breckenridge (Breckenridge, Colorado - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )
> you'll see that the average high during the 3 coldest months of the year (December, January, February) is 32ºF. That is usually measured at the bottom of the mountain. Temperatures on the slopes will be ~5º colder than that, which is on the warm side for winter snowboarding.
> 
> As a beginner, you'll want to concentrate on staying dry (because you will be falling in the snow a lot)
> ...


Well as for the high temps average, I agree with you. But we also have to consider that it would be the peak high, meaning that this temperature lasts for about 2, 3 hours during the day. And at the other times temperatures are lower than that starting to get inside the cold side, don`t you think?

But anyways, do you think this 686 Smarty 2.5 would do the job? I really like the jacket`s reviews I`ve seen around. Besides it`s got great features, as I saw on it`s specs. And I can get a Black Medium for $180.. I think that`s a good price for a jacket that has been sold earlier for over 300.

And knowing that I`ll fall a lot on the snow I even purchased some padded shorts lol.. Want to save my butt and be able to progress faster!

As for the size.. Yea, medium will definitely be mine too..


- EDIT -
I`ll be in Solvista and Winter Park area. Mostly at solvista, where I`ll be working during the winter.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

> Well as for the high temps average, I agree with you. But we also have to consider that it would be the peak high, meaning that this temperature lasts for about 2, 3 hours during the day. And at the other times temperatures are lower than that starting to get inside the cold side, don`t you think?
> .


No. 22ºF on the slopes in the midwest during the day feels like 40ºF on the east coast because of the low humidity. 

Go talk to people who have been skiing or snowboarding a couple of times and ask what they wear and whether they are cold or not. Most people who go regularly have a simple, non-insulated shell. 

I would personally not ever pay more than $100 for a snowboard jacket. There's nothing wrong with 686. If you are going to spend big bucks, then spend it on some comfortable boots and decent gloves. Those two pieces of gear will ruin your day the fastest if they aren't up to snuff.


----------



## DigO (Apr 25, 2011)

That`s true.. low humidity changes things.. didn`t actually think about that.

Tarzanman, do you have any specific jacket model or a brand that you find to be the best in your opinion and that you`d recommend? If so, could you post here please? Then I`ll take a look..

And also, if possible, a good glove model/brand that you`d also recommend.

Thank you!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

First off it's the West. The mid west doesn't have big mountains and plenty of humidity.

Otherwise, I'd say that it is spot on. You don't get very wet snow in Colorado. So gear as low as 5k will do the job. Keep in mind though, if you travel out of state, you might need gear with better water proofing. Also, most people do just get a shell and layer according to what the weather is supposed to do. You can get an insulated jacket, but then you are not going to want it during the warmer days. Especially in the spring.

Do keep in mind that it also get's brutal cold around here too. Days that don't get above zero. Not very many of them, but that won't matter to you if you are out in it. Dangerous cold is dangerous cold.


----------



## DigO (Apr 25, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> First off it's the West. The mid west doesn't have big mountains and plenty of humidity.
> 
> Otherwise, I'd say that it is spot on. You don't get very wet snow in Colorado. So gear as low as 5k will do the job. Keep in mind though, if you travel out of state, you might need gear with better water proofing. Also, most people do just get a shell and layer according to what the weather is supposed to do. You can get an insulated jacket, but then you are not going to want it during the warmer days. Especially in the spring.
> 
> Do keep in mind that it also get's brutal cold around here too. Days that don't get above zero. Not very many of them, but that won't matter to you if you are out in it. Dangerous cold is dangerous cold.


I`m looking for a jacket that I can use either in Colorado, Tahoe, in the east Coast, in Canada or even in Argentina or Chile. I believe that a high Waterproof/Breathability rate is mandatory for that case, since I can meet all kinds of weathers and climates. Of course I can have more than 1 jacket, but for now my budget only allows me one.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would try to get something with around 15k waterproof/breathability if you are going to be hitting Tahoe next season. That's a big "if", if you are being a snow carnie at Sol Vista or Winterpark. That is a a lot of traveling and requires a fair amount of money. Salt Lake is much more reasonable. The snow in Salt Lake is very similar to Colorado. Almost as light, but definitely not wet. Tahoe on the other hand will come down fast and furious. Five feet of snow in a 24 hour period is not unheard of. It comes down heavy, wet, and completely fun. Your gear just has to be up to it for a great day. The heavy and wet part is in comparison. I've never had a "bad" powder day in Tahoe. It was just as rad as any powder day I've had anywhere else.


----------



## DigO (Apr 25, 2011)

Its not likely that I`ll be in Tahoe next season, but as I want a jacket that can last for more seasons, I must consider that I`ll wear it in other conditions, not only in Colorado. But for this upcoming season I can say that I won`t go anywhere else but Colorado (Solvista, Winter Park, Loveland, and some others).

I`m really attracted to the 686 Smarty 2.5, even more now that I found it for $160 in Black, but if anybody knows about a jacket that would be recommended, I`d appreciate a post with a link or the name of it, so I could take a look.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> First off it's the West. The mid west doesn't have big mountains and plenty of humidity.
> 
> Otherwise, I'd say that it is spot on. You don't get very wet snow in Colorado. So gear as low as 5k will do the job. Keep in mind though, if you travel out of state, you might need gear with better water proofing. Also, most people do just get a shell and layer according to what the weather is supposed to do. You can get an insulated jacket, but then you are not going to want it during the warmer days. Especially in the spring.
> 
> Do keep in mind that it also get's brutal cold around here too. Days that don't get above zero. Not very many of them, but that won't matter to you if you are out in it. Dangerous cold is dangerous cold.


I bring two jackets with me, an insulated 686 I got on sale, and a very thin North Face my lady got for me. A really thin one. We get a lot of warm days here in So Cal, so the Northface and a couple layers are usually good enough. On the colder or snow days I'll wear the 686. If you only have one jacket I'd probably go with the shell. You can always layer up.

There might be some jackets with removable layers too aren't there? I had just a shell on my trip to Denver, and at the top of Keystone, with several layers (wife beater, thermal and a sweater and the shell) I was still cold at the end of the day.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

The 686 Smarty 2.5 isn't insulated unless you zip the fleece in, or vest, or both. That's the beauty of it, its 3 jackets in one. I have even just worn the vest in the spring on warm days. Its total bomber and breathes really well, a really nice piece of kit. I have worn mine all over the Rockies, Cascades, AK, and the east coast....sometimes in what I would consider vicious weather, blowing sideways and well below 0, with the proper layering you can pretty much tighten it down and bunker through anything. 

You won't be disappointed with the 686.


----------



## DigO (Apr 25, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> I bring two jackets with me, an insulated 686 I got on sale, and a very thin North Face my lady got for me. A really thin one. We get a lot of warm days here in So Cal, so the Northface and a couple layers are usually good enough. On the colder or snow days I'll wear the 686. If you only have one jacket I'd probably go with the shell. You can always layer up.
> 
> There might be some jackets with removable layers too aren't there? I had just a shell on my trip to Denver, and at the top of Keystone, with several layers (wife beater, thermal and a sweater and the shell) I was still cold at the end of the day.





jpb3 said:


> The 686 Smarty 2.5 isn't insulated unless you zip the fleece in, or vest, or both. That's the beauty of it, its 3 jackets in one. I have even just worn the vest in the spring on warm days. Its total bomber and breathes really well, a really nice piece of kit. I have worn mine all over the Rockies, Cascades, AK, and the east coast....sometimes in what I would consider vicious weather, blowing sideways and well below 0, with the proper layering you can pretty much tighten it down and bunker through anything.
> 
> You won't be disappointed with the 686.


All that is making me stick to the 686 Smarty 2.5. Fits all situations with the 3 layers that I can adjust whenever I need. I`m going to get it this week then.

jpb3, what color is yours?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/39695-686-smarty-2-5-jacket.html'

I posted a review of sorts, here. I picked one up near the end of the season to replace my old 686 Uzi. I don't usually wear my jacket, only if the conditions warrant it. Since there isn't powder on the East Coast, that means I can get away with wearing a softshell or hoodie most of the time, which is what I opt to do.

I got a M, Hex Orange print. Fits a medium baggy on me @ 145# which is how I like it.


----------



## DigO (Apr 25, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/39695-686-smarty-2-5-jacket.html'
> 
> I posted a review of sorts, here. I picked one up near the end of the season to replace my old 686 Uzi. I don't usually wear my jacket, only if the conditions warrant it. Since there isn't powder on the East Coast, that means I can get away with wearing a softshell or hoodie most of the time, which is what I opt to do.
> 
> I got a M, Hex Orange print. Fits a medium baggy on me @ 145# which is how I like it.


I've read your review before, and that's one of the main things I read that made me decide for this jacket. I'm 5'9 to 6' And weight 150 pounds. Do you think the L will fit too big on me? And what about the pattern on the jacket? Do those line hexagons stand out too much or are they kind of low profile when looking at the jacket overall?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

It's pretty tech, there's plenty of pockets everywhere. There are probably burlier jackets in terms of durability and outright warmth, but if you don't ride back country at all, you'll be fine.

The hex print is fairly subtle because the orange is more of a tangerine, so the contrast between the white and tangerine colors doesn't make the pattern really pop. It's a nice balance.

I think it depends on how baggy you like your clothes. Are you 5'9" or 6' ... not sure what that means. If you are 5'9", you can do a M for a fitting/slightly baggy. An L would be pretty baggy considering you're skinny but probably not too bad, especially if you happen to put in like 10-15 lb. Also, if you ride anywhere really cold you'll probably want the L to layer underneath it. I think mine fits fine with a hoodie and base layer. If you don't want it to fit baggy with a baselayer, take the medium.


----------



## DigO (Apr 25, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> It's pretty tech, there's plenty of pockets everywhere. There are probably burlier jackets in terms of durability and outright warmth, but if you don't ride back country at all, you'll be fine.
> 
> The hex print is fairly subtle because the orange is more of a tangerine, so the contrast between the white and tangerine colors doesn't make the pattern really pop. It's a nice balance.
> 
> I think it depends on how baggy you like your clothes. Are you 5'9" or 6' ... not sure what that means. If you are 5'9", you can do a M for a fitting/slightly baggy. An L would be pretty baggy considering you're skinny but probably not too bad, especially if you happen to put in like 10-15 lb. Also, if you ride anywhere really cold you'll probably want the L to layer underneath it. I think mine fits fine with a hoodie and base layer. If you don't want it to fit baggy with a baselayer, take the medium.


I meant im somewhere between 5.9 and 6 lol!

Well yea, considering that Im skinny I just went for the M one. And as they only had the black jacket for that size I got a black one. Im pretty sure it will look fine also, since its a basic color.. For $143,00 I can tell I've got a nice deal at altrec.com, comparing to its MSRP of around 290...

Now I'll just wait till winter comes and then I can post my thoughts here!

Thank you all for the help!

Now, any tips for good pants? I am thinking about getting one aswell... Just haven't made any research yet. Will I find good stuff with around $70?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

5.9? I've never heard anyone use that. I would think an M would fit but depending on your wingspan it might come up a little short. I have a 71" fingertip to fingertip and I'd say I'm comfortably in the middle for sleeve length.

For pants, 686 has the Original Cargo Pant which is nice. Probably their single most popular piece of outerwear. They have a zip in liner but I actually don't like it. It adds too much bulk. I'd rather just wear my UA 2.0 base and the shell. Don't skimp on pants - they take a lot of abuse.


----------

